# Advice Needed.....



## Doogal (May 21, 2007)

Hi, please excuse my ignorance - but I could do with some answers.  My missus is 42, she has previously had children without any problems, so much so that she decided in her past to have her tubes clipped (about 16 years ago).  What are our options available to us if we wanted to have another baby ? Weve looked into having the clips removed, but we were told that the chances of this working are about 3% success, so not worth trying.  What other options are open to us ? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## honeyprincess (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi Doogal 

Im no expert but wouldnt IVF be the best route?
I would suggest you both go and talk to your GP, they will be able to advice u and give you all the inforation u need.

Sorry i cant help much.

Laura x


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi doogal
I think perhaps you can look into a reversal but not sure??  I agree with honeyprincess IVF?
Good luck, have a look around the rest of the site.
Take care
Susie


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

IVF would mean the eggs would be removed with a needle, therefore bypassing the tubes. But older women tend to respond badly to the drugs, and may produce few eggs. Eggs can also be low quality.

Suggest you ask GP for day 3 blood tests to check her likely egg reserve, arrange to see a fertility doc.

x


----------



## Pand (Jan 25, 2007)

I agree with Drownedgirl.  You could go down the route of unclipping the tubes (which would be a damn site cheaper than IVF) but it would involve an operation, recovery time and then trying naturally.  Given your wife's age you need to consider how long you are willing to wait before looking at other options.  The only other option would be IVF (which if you already have children would probably cost you - usually around £3000 to £4000 per cycle depending upon the clinic you go to).  Some clinics won't treat women over 40 so you may have to shop around.  I think you should definitely go straight to your GP and discuss it with them as they will have to refer you to a fertility consultant regardless and that in itself takes some time.

Let us know how you get on!

Amanda


----------



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Doogal,
Welcome to the site. Basically all of the above is good advice! Make that gp appointment!
Good luck to you both!
Love Cindersxx


----------



## xmissnawtyx (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi Doogal
I have been in your position 
In my first marriage i had my tubes clipped after having 2 children naturally
When i met my 2nd husband he hasn`t had children so we looked into our options.
I did IVF in Feb 06 which failed and was a process that i hated so our only other option was a reversal which i had done 3 weeks ago 
We have been told our success rate is 70% which is a lot higher than the IVF which was 25% and at least i can have a try every month..
It probably best to have a chat with your GP or fertility clinic and see what they suggest but have a look round first and don't take the first answer you get..

All the best luck

Jayne
xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Doogal said:


> Hi, please excuse my ignorance - but I could do with some answers. My missus is 42, she has previously had children without any problems, so much so that she decided in her past to have her tubes clipped (about 16 years ago). What are our options available to us if we wanted to have another baby ? Weve looked into having the clips removed, but we were told that the chances of this working are about 3% success, so not worth trying. What other options are open to us ? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


Hiya Doogal, 

First off welcome to FF 

I would certainly consider IVF as your best option in this case as your wife is 42. As one of the others have said she needs to go to the GP and have her FSH/LH tested to see what her ovarian reserve is.

If her FSH/LH are good and the levels are low then sterilisation reversal COULD be a good option. Some trusts will do it on the NHS but more often than not you have to go private. The operation itself costs about £3500 approx depending where you go. But the surgery is major with a long recovery time. Also there is not only your wife's fertility to consider but also your own. You also will have to do your bit by providing semen specimens for analysis. Also with reversal there is a high risk of ectopic pregnancy which is not pleasant for your wife.

So basically if you don't get a reversal on the NHS go for IVF as you'll be paying not much more

Have you introduced your self on the boards? I'll leave you a couple of links to get started as there are a few blokes on here 

You have Starting out and Introductions Board

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=10.0

Mens Place To Chat

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=89.0

Best of luck on whatever you decide

Vicki x


----------

